# 200G 8x2 South American Tank! **New Pics 03.31.11**



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So Next month I will be starting my 8x2 200G.

The stock for this tank so far will be.

1X Indo Datnoid
1X Male Marble Motoro
1X FW Yellowtail Barracuda

I will be adding a lady freind for the Male ray. I hope they get along.

Do I add Peacock bass??? or just keep it to the 2 rays??

For Filtration..

to start:

2 Rena XP3's.
I am little worried though, that it might not be enough. So I am thinking of upgrading of course to either an FX5 or a big Ehiem (as per charles  ).

Lets hear some feedback!!!

beN


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why do you not want to sump it? Once you get up to the 180 gallon mark, sumps make a lot more sense, give you more water volume and make maintenance easier.

The rays are already a lot of bio load already, along with the Red Heads once they are full grown, since they throw substrate around.

If you're not going sump, I would get 2 big Eheims (2080 or 2260 or 2262) or 2 FX5's. I wouldn't even bother with the XP3's. You'd be cleaning them non-stop.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

2 x XP3 are not going to be enough.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the sump would act as a water hole for my four legged's.. 

damn cats & dog.

the xp3's will be temporary until i move my Fahaka over to my other tank.

I really want a cppl 2080's. I think i will add one big sucker with the pair of XP's. then later on add another of course bye bye xp's .

Now what about Powerheads. I am going to want more water movement in there.

Any suggestions of what make & model should work well with the rays. They absolutely love current. So I want it strong but not over powering for the Geo's.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Why do you not want to sump it? Once you get up to the 180 gallon mark, sumps make a lot more sense, give you more water volume and make maintenance easier.
> 
> The rays are already a lot of bio load already, along with the Red Heads once they are full grown, since they throw substrate around.
> 
> If you're not going sump, I would get 2 big Eheims (2080 or 2260 or 2262) or 2 FX5's. I wouldn't even bother with the XP3's. You'd be cleaning them non-stop.


Gary is right! Overfiltering cant hurt, you can always build your own filter using a 15g garbage can filled with pot scrubbers have a top feed through the lid and return from below.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So no enclosed stand I'm guessing? For powerheads, best bang for buck is the Maxijets with the sureflo mod. I'm running a 400 in my 125 and it's more current than my plecos even need, and I have red hump geos in there.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry tang daddy. 

i love my fish alot but not enough to put a garbage can in my living room ...

id pefer the so called method "plugging it off".. lol

charles has me really hooked on this 2080 idea. it sounds like a great filter.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> charles has me really hooked on this 2080 idea. it sounds like a great filter.


It is a fantastic filter. I have a 2078 and want a 2080 now because it's a bit shorter and contains way more bio than even my monstrous 2078.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ben . Did you get the acrylic 200 gallon tank from the ad I sent you? The 2080 is a great filter but give pat a shout he might have a new 2262 for sale that filter is a monster is rate for fish tanks up to 360 gallons.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhh thats something i must take into consideration. I will have to visit the fella again, to make sure that i can fit a fat, juicy canister under. Im pretty sure i will be able to.

in your opinon garry, do you think the $400 is justified for an ehiem. or do you spend half & get the FX5?? my gf will think fx5 for sure  ...

but im with chucky here, that 2080 has a super amount of bio room, probably really important for 2 Rays & the group of Geo's.

Speaking of Geo's do you find that they are aggressive towards eachother. I am noticing alot recently. Maybe I have to many males??


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> Hey Ben . Did you get the acrylic 200 gallon tank from the ad I sent you? The 2080 is a great filter but give pat a shout he might have a new 2262 for sale that filter is a monster is rate for fish tanks up to 360 gallons.


hey dave!

yes it will be that tank!

Cant wait! super excited.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> in your opinon garry, do you think the $400 is justified for an ehiem. or do you spend half & get the FX5?? my gf will think fx5 for sure  ...
> 
> but im with chucky here, that 2080 has a super amount of bio room, probably really important for 2 Rays & the group of Geo's.
> 
> Speaking of Geo's do you find that they are aggressive towards eachother. I am noticing alot recently. Maybe I have to many males??


IMO, worth every penny. It's quieter, flows better without clogging. More secure, easier to remove the canister for cleaning, etc. And it's been tested and proven to be superior in bio to the FX5. I have and FX5 and 2 Eheim Pro's and 1 classic, so I can compare head to head. If it wasn't for the FX5, you wouldn't even hear the filters in my 125.

The Geos have a pecking order, just like all cichlids do. But in my 125, it's not a problem.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ya ive seem to notice alot of aggression in both groups.

I have them seperated right now.

how big is your group Garry?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 6. 2 males and 4 females. But mine aren't going to be tank busters. 5" max.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

tank busters!!! 

i have not heard of this..

please explain more lol....

females are usually smaller i take it??? I think i have alot of males, thus the aggression I am seeing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops, I thought yours were going to be 11". I just found them here: Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum

So same size as mine....Hmmmm...shouldn't be a problem in a 200 if there are enough territories for them. Mine are in my pleco tank, so lots and lots of territory and lots of food around. As a matter of fact, I think I already have a gravid female.

As for size, my females are about 1/4" smaller, but not sure if that's related to age.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

it sucks how they only get 5inch's max.

i wish they would get like a couple inch's bigger. nothing over 10inch's.

i better watch the ray as he gets bigger. those geo's could become lunch.

i am thinking i may just add one 1 ehiem 2080 with the pair of xp's. 

wont that be enough bio & filtration?? 

also, i am thinking of getting rid of my 3M substrate. what would be a wise choice for new substrate for a tank that large.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, if you want to get rid of the red heads, let me know. The daemons and pelligrini's etc. all get to be 10"+. Charles had a couple of gigantic ones last time I was there.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If it wasn't for the FX5, you wouldn't even hear the filters in my 125.


Ditto, I have an eheim 2075 and you can barely hear it with the doors to my stand open. With them closed, you hear nothing.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Well, if you want to get rid of the red heads, let me know. The daemons and pelligrini's etc. all get to be 10"+. Charles had a couple of gigantic ones last time I was there.


oh those dudes and or duddettes  are awesome.. i was there this past weekend.

the only reason I am not a fan of the Daemon's is I have read they require a low PH, like super low to breed.

Id like to see the red head's breed in the 200. But i bet the ray or rays will make lunch of the babies.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Ditto, I have an eheim 2075 and you can barely hear it with the doors to my stand open. With them closed, you hear nothing.


sorry target

but i got to ask, what does "ditto" mean??

looks like a funny word to me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ditto = "same here".

Do the rays not like low pH? With just wood in the cube, my pH is 5.5. I use coral to buffer my 125 to 6.8 or else it would be down in the 5's also.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im sure the rays could handle a lower PH. but i dont like messing with the PH. I like to keep it stable. Im sure if I brought it down to accomadate Daemon's the ray wouldnt take it to well.

I just hope to move out of my 130 to the 200 goes well for the ray. then after all is settled. I will introduce the female @ the end of Feb.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's just it. I don't mess with it. Our water has no GH/KH and no buffering, so when I add water to the tank, nothing changes. It's a steady 5.5 with the wood in there. It's actually the other way around, I have to mess with it to get it up to 6.8 in my CO2 injected tanks or the pH would crash.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

stability is your bestfreind in a fish tank i think!

what to do for a substrate though. the lordco silica is alright. But I have used it before & it went brown on me. 

i am trying to think of a cheap solution to 3M. geo's & rays love sand. Maybe I should just keep it.

I am going to head up to Harrison this weekend to find wood. Its going to take a while to get it tank ready. So i figured I better get a move on.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Sweet. Another south american biotope brethren.
Look forward to your tank's development and progress.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks jobber!

hopefully my MTS will be less. 

after this biotope is done. I really have to concentrate on not buying fish. lol!

i am on the hunt for 3M by the bag right now. I am almost willing to buy any color i can find.

but i may have a source soon. Not Steels.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If you can't find the 3M, you could go with estes sand that the other two other south american biotope brethrens are using. But I think the rays need something more finer.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Estes would be fine, but it's a bit more money than the 3M.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found no difference between the 3m and pool filter sand. The pool filter sand is a lot cheaper and easier to get.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pool filter sand eh.

what colors does that come in dave??

got any pics of what it looks like?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

If I was you I would sump it and hook 2 Fx5's to the sump. The more water volume the better, you can close in your stand so you other pets don't drink from the sump imo. 
Fluval makes one of the best affordable filters on the market.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

The purpose of a sump is to get rid of using filters... To put 2 FX5 in a sump kind of defeat the purpose. Just my 2 cents. Put door with the stand, your dogs won't get to it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would try the 2080's if Charles can hook you up. Awesome filter. If I didn't have the FX5's already, that would be my choice. 

Pellegrini's, gotta do the pellegrinis. They are like the red humps but with a beautiful orange/green body. And they do get big enough. Also very rare if you search you will see how much some people pay for them. My Geo. Altifrons that I had before got nice and big...10" and they were gorgeous. 

Can't wait to see your tank up and running! If you do a sump, I'd get someone that has done it before to figure it out for you.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> stability is your bestfreind in a fish tank i think!
> 
> what to do for a substrate though. the lordco silica is alright. But I have used it before & it went brown on me.
> 
> ...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

where can you get "target brand pool filter sand"??


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

as for the sump..

i wont be able to get something of that sort going in time.
because I am making a trade with the other owner. I have to move my stock right away into their new digs. 

also just not a big fan of sumps. they look ugly even if they are tucked away. lol.. call me crazy.

seems i have found 150lbs of black 3M sand..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> where can you get "target brand pool filter sand"??


they have a wholesale location in Burnaby:
Contact Us| Target Technologies Int. Inc. | Target Technologies Inc.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

in burnaby!! perfect.

what colors does this stuff come in??


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe the Target brand is Tan. Only other color pool filter sand you find is white, atleast that is the only colors I have seen during 17 years of working on swimming pools. Other than becoming dirty , it would just get bleached out by chlorine is probably why there in no other colors available.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

is it cheap stuff John??


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

From what I have read ...it is pretty cheap. Never dealt with that brand myself , just did some quick research to help out. Most pool filter sand is on the cheaper side, more so if you don't get it from a swimming pool dealer. Might be best to give them a call as the website doesn't list any kind of pricing. Not even sure if they sell anything less than a truckload( that would be one helluva group buy) lol even if they don't maybe they can direct you to someone local who sells it.
There was also this thread I came across that may be helpful:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/target-silica-abrasive-9931/


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm I wonder if this pool filter sand is easier to clean???

im sure some of you have tried cleaning black 3M.. not fun at all!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to say, as I have used neither in an aquarium...I could be wrong, but I would think pool filter sand to have a larger size granule than the 3M, being that fine sand in a pool filter would clog up faster. With that being said, larger granules would also be heavier and therefore not drift around nearly as much as the fine sand or be sucked away as easily when vacuuming


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> is it cheap stuff John??


PHONE around its very cheap there is a place in north van they were very cheap


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ben there is a hot tub and spa place by j&l check with them. I was using a 100 lbs of brown pool filter sand in my 170.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey dave,

i was just checking out your 170G Discus Thread, that sand is really nice!

couple of Q's for ya..

Does the waste sit on top of the sand ?? Or does it make its way to the glass?

Also how much ??

I wonder what the ray would look like with that sand covering him. Is it rather soft to the touch Dave??


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i have a fine sand in my tank.. i was gonna use pool filter sand but i got a hold of some other stuff super cheap (networking is a beautiful thing).. i find that the waste sits and the top but the rays seem to move the sand where they thing is best suited (i have mine fairly shallow about an inch perhaps 2")


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I would try the 2080's if Charles can hook you up. Awesome filter. If I didn't have the FX5's already, that would be my choice.
> 
> Pellegrini's, gotta do the pellegrinis. They are like the red humps but with a beautiful orange/green body. And they do get big enough. Also very rare if you search you will see how much some people pay for them. My Geo. Altifrons that I had before got nice and big...10" and they were gorgeous.
> 
> Can't wait to see your tank up and running! If you do a sump, I'd get someone that has done it before to figure it out for you.


I know. Can't believe I still have my group. They are by far the hardest Geophagus to get as most are imported pellegrini but they are just regular red hump...


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

nice a 200g. I would agree that having a sump is a huge plus. i dont on my 210 i have 1 fx5 2 xp2 1 aq 110 and even with regular wc my tank could not keep up with bio load sometimes.my 11" ray 11"tig 11" id shark 16" arow and others produce alot of waste I just picked up another fx5.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

too bad we both missed out on those manzanita stumps


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ya man. I have some massive peices here @ my work that I need to treat.

The tank arrives on saturday morning. 

Anyone have any buckets that I could use. 

I still have "gklaw's" thanks soo much!!!

but I need more!!! lots more!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well today is the day!

the ray, cuda & dat will moving into the 200G.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you don't run into any problems ...Look forward to seeing some pix when it's done


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

holy crap, so all in all it took 5-6 hrs to get this beauty going.

i will be posting pics tonight. it is truely amazing to see 8ft of fish tank!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ben come get my driftwood and putt in your tank it would look whoop ass


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

beN said:


> in burnaby!! perfect.
> 
> what colors does this stuff come in??


I think they are in the same comples of J&L. The pool store besides them also have filter sand. Can check out what they have as well.

I think it is about time for Jeff at J&L to look into stocking various colour of sand


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Other Marine Substrates and Media

It already comes in green, beige, black and white. I'm sure Jeff would be happy to bring in whatever you need if you order it. He ordered 10 bags of white for me in 10 days.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

moved photos to the first page..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

so keep in mind, there is dat in there now. 

Soo its not really a south american biotope. i guess i should change the title. lol

as the tank settles & I add more decor I will post more photos!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some LED lighting would make it absolutely awesome.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Verrrrrrry nice set-up Ben!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank looks really nice.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

looks great ben


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

I loveee itt man sooo nice!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Ben. I'm glad you were able to get it. Did you also get the eheim filter with the tank?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

some manzanita stumps would have surely looked nice. ones that sold for $5 each.
that's an great setup. now that's a tank I'd love to get my hands on in the future.

what do you have planned for livestock?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks everyone!!! 

it basically took all day to get everything done. for now there is only 2 xp3's on it.

its working great but i plan to add a bigger canister soon.

i wont be able to put any stumps in there the holes aren't wide enough 

but if i find any peices like the ones i have now, that would be ideal.

as for the lighting. im going to keep it simple. (2) 48 coralife strips will fit under that canopy.

as for stock.

i will be adding a big flagtail & then im probably going to sit tight until the right fish come up for sale. 

I think about an aro from time to time, but i cant justify the price. Im not a big fan of Silvers or Black's either. So we will see.

Stay tune...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

so today, i added a fei feng. he is doing great. the barracuda seems to have made a new buddy.

i went into IPU today & came across a monster fire eel, that im scooping tomorrow.

this will be my second eel, although my co-worker & i have had a couple tiretrack eels, the one we have now is like 9inch ++!! 

thursday is light shopping day!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous tank. I really like the scape.

It looks from the classifieds as though you're getting your hands on an FX5? Is it for this tank?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank ben who made the light


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful tank Ben. Don't be afraid to put some floating driftwood in your tank. Fish likes to have cover. Try that.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i say get a pair of barcas


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Gorgeous tank. I really like the scape.
> 
> It looks from the classifieds as though you're getting your hands on an FX5? Is it for this tank?


yea it needs it, i have just 2 xp3's running on it right now. it seems to be working great. the disturbance on the surface is perfect . but i want more of a bioload, especially when I had a Female Marble.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

-thanks Johnny!!!

it a work in progress.. Stay Tune Brother!!!


-that one peice I have still floats charles, maybe ill lift it up & check the look out.
when i come to grab the female, maybe ill grab some branches from you 

-Sorry Chronick, cant do barca's. Id like a 180G to themselves if i was going to buy Barca's.. they really like sub-tropical temperatures.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i cant wait to add the female this thursday.

Stay tune for pics & vids


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

your filter is no where near for the ray Ben. Even with water change there is still not enough beneficial bacteria for your tank and your water will never be crystal clear. I like the fact that you have plenty of room for the ray .


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well i will be adding a bigger filter within the next 2 weeks..

im sure if i do a water change every 2 days between now & then everything should be ok.. ?? i hope


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow thats sweet i dont know how i missed this thread either. i like the look a lot.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> well i will be adding a bigger filter within the next 2 weeks..
> 
> im sure if i do a water change every 2 days between now & then everything should be ok.. ?? i hope


You need more bacteria housing so you can get more bacteria to clean up your ammonia, this is why big tank need to go with sump so we can have enough room for media.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well maybe one day..

but for now it will be a big eheim or fx5.. i wouldnt have time to build one or space to put all the fish in while connecting & drilling tubes.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

do a cpr overflow with a pump return no dripping required u can keep all the filters running while building the sump then just place sump and un hook filters


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you will have to teach me hombre ...

im interested..


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

YouTube - CS Overflow - Overview and Installation


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

u can set up a sump/wetdry filter how ever u wish but i am taking a 55 gallon in 50 percent i am doing bio balls then small chamber for purigen then floss in next chamber before flowing into next chamber which will be the return pump


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

interesting vid dude..

its definetly worth thinking about. 

i say you come take a look @ our new beast


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

yes i should


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

so last night my Male Ray came home with a girlfreind ..

im excited for these 2 lovebirds. 

thanks again Charles, shes a beauty!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i like ur light above the tank like that, what kinda fixtures do u have in there?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

just a plain normal light ..lol

i dont know if its flourescant or w.e the other is called..

it just looks nice ... Pete (cowis) hooked me up when he bought a new light.

You should see what I found today. 12inch Indo Tiger ...such a beauty!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna have to come out one day and check out your tanks


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

for sure Johnny!

your always welcome @ the pitt meadows zoo


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

any new pictures?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm sooon..

With the addition of my new Monster Dat today, i might take some this weekend


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

took some shots this morning & in the past couple of weeks. these are some of the best. the tank is so big its hard to take photos of individual fish. lol. especially with a crappy cam. . enjoy the new photos.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pix Ben....I really like this set-up, nice to see all is going well with it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Nice pix Ben....I really like this set-up, nice to see all is going well with it.


its been taking a long time. next is the lighting. i got a trick up my sleeve. cant say. haha

as for stock its complete for now. unless i come across a big juru catfish.

i have some more sand still waiting to be added also. i just hate cleaning that crap.lol


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Wow...if you havent sold this by the time I move ill totally take it


----------

